

Tab stacking in Opera 11 (YouTube) - kmfrk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hqSGGk1YTI

======
kmfrk
Link to the announcement page: <http://my.opera.com/chooseopera/blog/opera-
goes-to-eleven>.

I wanted to focus on tab stacking, which is why I linked to the video instead
of said page.

